# Pain to set up the vélocity on master keyboard PLEASE HELP !!!



## darkneo57 (Dec 4, 2019)

hi, i'm french, 34 yo, piano teacher, love cinematic music.

I have huge difficulties to set the velocity of my master keyboard, and this is not to mention that the response to velocity varies according to the libraries.
I have a ROLAND RD700 nx stage piano that I paid over 2000 € about 5 years ago now. There are a lot of parameters and I have already studied the manual several times, especially the velocity sense parameter.

As a pianist, when I play on my instrument, ( not in MIDI), I put the keytouch at its maximum, to have a subtle play and to be able to get as close as possible to a grand piano. The different keytouchs are: spr light, light, medium, heavy, spr heavy,
I can also be more precise in each keytouch ( e.g heavy +6). So far no problem at all.

But when I use my keyboard as a midi control keyboard, when I use the super heavy touch, in my DAW the velocity remains very low, so the sound is very low, because even if the amplitude of my play is large, the velocity on the daw does not match my play. For example, for me as a pianist I vary from 0 to 127, and the resulting velocity is from 0 to 90, when I play piano and mezzo piano ( p, mp) the velocity is about 20. (See attached picture, left when I play from 0 to 127, right when I play p, mp)
Now when I put a keytouch more and more light (medium then light then super light), the game becomes in a certain sense more expressive in the DAW because I can reach higher velocities, which is paradoxical, but on the other hand, I can reach the lower velocities less and the latter are much less sensitive (see attached picture)





It gets even more complex when in my piano settings I touch the velocity sense setting which is set by default to +32. The closer I get this parameter to 0 the higher the velocity of my piano playing ( ppp) becomes a high velocity in the DAW ( picture 2, keytouch medium , velocity sense +32 + 25 + 15 + 05)





if someone can help me because it's really a pain, I'm a pianist and I have a very high quality roland keyboard, I can't get a setting where I can have this sensitivity with VI, I've already tried to change parameters such as velocity curve in the VI, or the velocity response in my DAW ( studio one 4), but nothing does. Not to mention that I can put such a keytouch with such a velocity value sense, and that each VI responds in a different way.

Thank you very much, have mercy on me


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 4, 2019)

Its not as straightforward to have an answer to your question, but for now I think about the following option:
- depending upon which VI you refer too ( kontakt, play, uvi, V Instruments (pro) or even synchron player, etc) there is an option to control incoming velocity data via an user adaptable curve.
Kontakt has this depending on , again which version or developer you use, as an option.

As I do not have your roland keyboard/piano this may be something you cannot change ( the setting you refer to) but to my understanding if the piano / keybed is able to produce all 1-127 velocity levels it should be unfiltered into your daw.

Another option is to see if your daw ( you dont mention it) has a midi filter / transformer on accidentily?

As a help to get help here: include your full equipment, so those who use your daw, vi, midi/audio box might help you quicker.

Edit: do you use midi via hardware cable or usb- midi ?
Although unlikely due to the nature if your analisys so far, it could be hardware related?


----------



## darkneo57 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi, thank you for your answer.

currently, I'm trying to set the velocity for Noire and Una corda in kontakt, and also for strikeforce. My DAW is studio one 4 professional. I use a USB cable to connect my keyboard. I know there is a velocity filter in studio one but I disabled it. I'm going to send an email to studio one and roland, in expectation I hope someone can help me. It's really a very strange problem.

have a nice day


----------

